# My GTR



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Be selling my pride and joy soon just thought I would post it on here to see what you peeps think


[http://f008.mail.lycos.co.uk/app/edrive/preview.jsp?id=3623]

cheers
Darren


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Linky no worky


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

well that didn't work, anyone want to host some pics


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

*oops*

well that didn't work, anyone want to host some pics


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Is that the wife, girlfriend or car?

If its the car you are mad.
If its the wife, how much are you willing to pay?
If its the girlfirend, can we have pictures and a price indication?

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Send them here, I will host them mate: ([email protected])


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Lets try this

http://www.whifbitz.co.uk/images/dazzasliner_large.jpg
http://www.whifbitz.co.uk/images/dazzasliner2_large.jpg
http://www.whifbitz.co.uk/images/dazzasliner1_large.jpg

How do I get the images to come up rather than clicking on the url ????  

cheers
D


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Very nice BTW mate


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

how u do that ???  

cheers for coment


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

DAZ - GTR said:


> how u do that ???
> 
> cheers for coment





Livelee said:


> Very nice BTW mate
> 
> [*IMG]http://www.whifbitz.co.uk/images/dazzasliner_large.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Like above but with out the asterisk


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

ah I c nice one


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Stunning!

I love the engine bay, particularly the UK flag cam cover.  How come your tubs are that high up in the engine.. am I missing something?


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

missing the rear shoot fren.

btw, which body kits is that?

i like the front. almost like Nismo but better..


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Top mount turbo's come like that. Much easier to work on than standard location! Have to watch though if you plumb the tubbies into the water system as they can become or are very near the high point in the water system, potential for air to collect just where you don't want it to be.............


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Daz... shall we just swap cars and be done with ;>)


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! nice R34! i love it


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Cheers for the coments guys.

Kit is Trail rears , JUN sides, 400R front with a bit of modding  

Don't seem to have any water issues  
There 2835's top mount kit.

Alex the bits are waiting for ya m8 come down garage to have a look before I post them up for sale.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

i like the modded 400R bumper. shows the full view of the inters.

is the JUN sides modded too?

how about a rear pics of the Trail rear.

btw, whats the size of those rims?

Thanks DAZ - GTR. good looking R33 u got there...


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Normal JUN sides 
19 x 10, 3 piece alloys 

Daz


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks smart Daz  HEard all about it when you worked on mine (tricky cambelt R33 I got from Paul Whiffin in April ), and looks as good as it sounded


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

hoodedreeper said:


> wow! nice R34! i love it


R34?  

thanks 4 d infos DAZ - GTR..


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*R33*

Hi

Just noticed that you may be selling the R33.
If this is the case would you please PM me or e-mail [email protected].

Regards

Scott


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet R33 - definitely not worth selling if you can afford to keep it. Its a beauty and well kitted already!

Cya O!


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Daz - word of advice mate.... if you want to sell your car then you're gonna have to clean it


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll give it a nice polish next time then  

Thanx for all the coments peeps


----------

